# 2009 Wilderness owners



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

The new hatches look awsome. Do they seal as well as the old tupperware covers?

The Tarpon's look like they have higher freeboard (sides) as well?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

The new hatches sux azz big time every wave or chop you take over the front goes right into the hatch I'm glad you said something I'm gonna call wilderness right now
Last time out on the shoals I got like 5 gallons inside the hull


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

red_fish said:


> The new hatches sux azz big time every wave or chop you take over the front goes right into the hatch I'm glad you said something I'm gonna call wilderness right now
> Last time out on the shoals I got like 5 gallons inside the hull




Sorry to hear that. I hope its just a minor fix.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yah, mine leaks every time a wave comes over or even when hoseing off. dealer said it was warped and i'm still waiting for a replacement hatch. sucks when you load up get a t-storm in the night and you got a load of water sloshing around on the roof. never had any problems with my heritage red fish.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i just got off the phone with Joe at Wro and he said that they DID have some problems with the first models told me to just bring the boat back and they will check it out and replace it if needed but this is really starting to be a pain in my ass this will make the third kayak replacment of the same boat its a pain having to strip everything off and remount everything


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Bought the wife a Trapon 120 and everytime we load up to go fishing it seems we have to drain the tarpon of water from rain. It also takes on water from the front hatch while out paddleing. I am going to get with them after my vacation. It seems that the gasket Wilderness uses around the hatch is a foam type. I am going to try and get some live rubber from cheaspeake rubber and put in . They use it all the time on Navy Boats and it works.

Pat


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thier going to replace the hole kayak because the hatch leaks? i would pull the damn hatch off myself if it weren't under warranty.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

my ride 135 has the new hatches and I love them. Not a single leak and I take waves over the bow all the time. Dont know but I must have gotten a good one.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Hey Hillbeach*

I had the same problem with rain with my tarpon 100 when I left it in the yard sitting on its bottom. I now have it propped on its side and no water. Just an idea!!!!


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Just fyi but having owned boats all of my life with similar hatches even if they don't leak right off they all will eventually. The gasket, regardless of whether it is foam or rubber, compresses over time and will eventually leak. Usually when you don't realize it and sometimes at an alarming rate such that it could easily sink a yak. I had a hatch like this that was only 9" on a 21' boat that leaked so bad one time in heavy seas that nearly sank my boat because my bilge pump malfunctioned. That's how much water they can let in.

They would have been much better putting the kind of hatch that Ocean used on the 15' prowler with the straps. I know some people think they are a pain but my Prowler is 6 years old now and has been in some really heavy seas and never leaks a drop.

My tarpons all have the tupperware lid and while they are ok they will leak because they don't always seal completely tight. It will be interesting to see if Tarpon keeps these hatches on there for next year. I remember when Emotion Kayak entered the market and had similar hatches and they all leaked. It is just the nature of this style of hatch.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

allways store my yaks on thier sides,no water getting in then only when taking waves over the bow or getting hit by t-storms when loaded on top over night. never had this problem with the tupperware type on my red fish.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not had this problem with mine.... the hatch design is good, its the gasket that is going to be the problem.... when the seal begins to leak im going to replace it with something thicker and rubber. the seal is foam and foam compresses down over time... with a thick rubber gasket, that hatch would be the cats pajamas....


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

*Easy fix*

Ocean kayak


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

I got a May of 09' 135 ride and have had no problems whatsoever with the new hatches, and i mostly saltwater fish. I am a little nervous with the seals being foam. The problems i see arisiing in the future would be compression or deterioration of the seals. I wash the seal areas good and keep my hatches open when not in use to help lessen the wear of the seals .


----------



## MilkFish (Jun 1, 2009)

red_fish said:


> The new hatches sux azz big time every wave or chop you take over the front goes right into the hatch I'm glad you said something I'm gonna call wilderness right now
> Last time out on the shoals I got like 5 gallons inside the hull


You must have a defective Widerness system.. I flipped my Tarpon and never got any water in the hull...


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I looked at mine today, the hatches have a rubber O-ring around them. I would think if ya cleaned em on a sandy day and put some of that swimming pool o-ring lube occasionally they would last several years. Mine have never leaked in about a dozen trips.....


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

'09 T140 and Ride both leaked. Sold em both and held on to my 08 T140 and an 06 Redfish 14.


----------

